# Best Concrete Tiles?



## Terminallance (Aug 31, 2013)

Replacing Asbestos tiles with concrete slate tiles, and was wondering what everyone's opinion was. 

http://www.vhr-roof-tile.com/ourCraft.php I talked with this company a little while and he said other manufacturers just paint the exterior of the tile without any ground into the actual concrete itself. They have a base color.

http://www.boralamerica.com/Roofing/About/about-boral-roofing

Don't know anything about this company, but they have several ventihilation ideas that are nice.

I've also looked at certainteed's highland slate asphalt shingle that looks sort of like a tile. And their "symphony" which is a plastic compound shingle that I'm not too excited about.

I have a very high slope roof, 11 + that I'm reroofing. I've considered storm guarding/ice shielding the entire deck then applying the nailers. 

Any ideas suggestions, pros and cons, would be appreciated.


----------

